# "Activate Windows go to PC settings to activate windows"



## Nimoulade

I have this watermark in the bottom right of my screen. looks like this:










In case it's important I'm using dual monitors and my OS windows 8.1 build 9600. It. I don't know the first thing about computers so I don't really know what to else information is essential. I'm really sick of this thing here so if anyone could help me get rid of it that'd be great, thanks 

My specs: 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16327 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (300 GB Free); D: 931 GB (472 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Z97-A
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## bassfisher6522

It's telling you that your windows isn't activated and you need to. Have followed that popup (water mark) instructions and gone to PC settings to activate windows online?


----------



## Nimoulade

It says "Windows can't activate, try again later" But I have a feeling it won't work later still.


----------



## Cookiegal

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## flavallee

You appear to have a self-built computer which has an ASUS Z97-A motherboard which was designed for and supports Windows 7 64-bit and Windows 8.1 64-bit.

In addition to completing the instructions in post #4, also advise us how and where Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit was obtained.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nimoulade

Cookiegal said:


> Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):
> 
> *Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*
> 
> After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


As I said I'm a tech noobie so I hope this is what you're looking for:
<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>6.3.9600.16384</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_NOTIFICATION</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0xC004F00F</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_INVALID_LICENSE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>0</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult></LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>0</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration></ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>9D6T9</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00261-50000-00000-AA214</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>6.3.9600.2.00010100.0.0.048</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 8.1 Pro</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>Professional</EditionId>
<BuildLab>9600.winblue_ltsb.160930-0600</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>Romance Standard Time(GMT+01:00)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>c06b6981-d7fd-4a35-b7b4-054742b7af67</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, VOLUME_KMSCLIENT channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>ace182fe-75fe-ee4b-31e7-9fb20a237002</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>06401-02615-000-000000-03-1030-9600.0000-1662015</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>Volume:GVLK</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>06401-00206-271-953439-03-1030-9600.0000-1782014</ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>045160015323123941692181974225023922700772691666602176502291280</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-484048740-1622125206-2069721654</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>1033</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>1030</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>1033</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion></OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId></OemId>
<OemTableId></OemTableId>
<Manufacturer>ASUS</Manufacturer>
<Model>All Series</Model>
<InstallDate>20150614223915.000000+120</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>


flavallee said:


> You appear to have a self-built computer which has an ASUS Z97-A motherboard which was designed for and supports Windows 7 64-bit and Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> 
> In addition to completing the instructions in post #4, also advise us how and where Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit was obtained.
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I had a friend of mine assemble the PC and do the first startup, so it was him who installed OS and everything. I remember him telling me though, that the version of windows he gave me wasn't "real" meaning it's probably a cracked version. Could that have something to do with it?


----------



## flavallee

Thanks for your reply and your honesty.

I'm not a log expert, but your copy of Windows 8.1 Pro does appear to be illegally activated with a KMS app.
*Cookiegal* will get back to you and can confirm that.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal

The operating system is not genuine. As Frank stated, it`s using a KMS Volume license which has to connect to company servers periodically to remain activated and is not for use by the end user.

Therefore, the only advice we can give you is to purchase a legitimate license and reinstall Windows.


----------

